# My Earth 52 Camapign Site on Epic Words



## Jared Rascher (Jun 13, 2011)

I finally have my Earth 52 DC Adventures game set up the way I want it to work on Epic Words.  I have all of the GM perspective updates posted on the site, for anyone that is interested.

Earth 52 - Epic Words


----------

